

Joke about blowing something up on Twitter, get arrested - swombat
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/05/10/joke-about-blowing-something-up-on-twitter-get-arrested/

======
tibbon
I'm sorry, but 'joking' about blowing up something ANYWHERE in 2010 that is in
earshot of another person (either physically or digitally) will likely get you
at least a mild amount of attention from the authorities.

My question however is did the authorities have someone report this to them,
or were they proactively monitoring twitter for such? In my interactions with
federal level law enforcement, it seems that their proactive monitoring is
poor at best.

~~~
daleharvey
just because it will doesnt mean it should, hence it being news.

------
barrkel
The convictions will continue until the quality of humour improves.

~~~
conover
Reminds me of the scene in Meet the Parents where Ben Stiller is thrown off
the airplane and interrogated for saying bomb.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ25xMRHtj4>

------
iamdave
Sometimes I'm annoyed, and saddened by how reactionary the internet can get.
WE might look at it and see it as a joke, because our frame of perspective is
totally different. The government, not so much.

If someone 'jokes' about blowing up a building, and the government does
nothing, suddenly this is a whole different story. People ought to start
figuring out how that works.

Pity the guy.

~~~
chc
It's reasonable cause to investigate him, sure. To arrest and convict him for
terrorism? Absolutely not. Freedom of speech is generally seen as essential to
being considered free. Being able to be convicted for an offhand remark in an
unofficial situation is a complete violation of that freedom.

~~~
iamdave
Of this I can agree.

 _Maybe_ a brief detainment, just enough for an investigation to be processed
to ensure he doesn't have the materials/intent to actually perform an act of
violence, and once it's been concluded that he's innocent, send him on his way
with an apology and one of those super-sized lolipops.

I'm all about due process, but I'm all about people exercising discretion at
the same time. But otherwise, I agree with you.

------
whyleyc
More info, earlier submission here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1334580>

------
ErrantX
Original story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1059803>

------
raquo
How is shouting threats on Twitter __fundamentally __different than calling
the airport or going there and shouting the same words there?

I don't think it would be OK if I emailed TechCrunch and threatened to kill
them all if they don't stop their blogging within a week. And if the police
comes call it a joke.

------
douglasputnam
The last time I checked, no one had to pass an IQ test to use the Internet.
Maybe it's time for Twitter (and other social media--you know who you are), to
require potential users to pass a "minimal common sense" test. BTW, my remark
is intended as humor and is in no way intended as a measure of my own common
sense.

------
gaius
Freedom of speech doesn't cover shouting FIRE! in a crowded theatre.

~~~
lutorm
But does it cover saying to your friend that if the show doesn't improve,
you'll burn it down?

Remember that this was not a public announcement.

~~~
philwelch
I'd question that: it was a public tweet visible to anyone, wasn't it?

It was clearly a joke and I don't think the guy should be arrested either, but
Twitter is as close to a public announcement as you can get.

